# 5 months old (training)



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, my. Ive forgotten about this age. I think I know why. Arwen was so incredibly easy and didnt test so much. Its been awhile since I had a male pup. Wow, Strider is goofy, clumsy, messy ((drool)) and just plain lets just say "Special". I love him. I wish I could have had him from 8 weeks on to curb some of the behaviors. He is now Jumping (age appropriate I know), Counter surfing (again I know is age appropriate) and just plain obnoxious. I am looking into multiple obedience programs trying to find a good one around here. Where can I find a clicker? He has an amazing food drive, prey drive to a point (when its alive and running) but wont fetch but will chase balls and sticks. He seems to have a good nose. He is always "tracking" it seems. Smelling everything. he also has a "soft" mouth which is nice. He will put his mouth on my arm but wont bite hard, which I appreciate due to the kids being around. Any tips for this age on a Male? Ive forgotten what it was like. He is doing ok.. he will sitz, platz, take treats easily, and now knows to stay off the furniture.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am amazed at how much Panzer matures each week. This week's annoying behaviors will be gone next week. We've been working on sit/stay with distractions on a long lead in school and he does great; however, not so much when we're at the vet, etc. Still working on it. . .  The vet did thank me yesterday because when she approached him he put his head and ears down and wanted to lick her face. She appreciated his non-agression and that he wasn't fearful.

Guess my point is that you're probably doing better at your training than you think.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you. Ive only had him barely over a month. He wasnt socialized much, over fed, and made to have no house rules. He loves people. Just not other animals. The neighbors have a 4 month old English bulldog. They refuse to let Strider meet him. UGH. THey are almost the same age and I think they would have a blast. But they dont care about socializing.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylor said:


> The neighbors have a 4 month old English bulldog. They refuse to let Strider meet him. UGH. THey are almost the same age and I think they would have a blast. But they dont care about socializing.


Maybe your neighbour is anti-GSD(?) It's funny watching people's reactions when I used to walk our 2 GSD's down the street. Some couldn't wait to greet them right away. Others would scowl and cross the street as if they had "6-6-6" written on their foreheads - LOL!

I can sympathize with the 5 month old stage, my new girl is 4.5 months old and exhibits many of the behaviours you've described. I've never used a clicker so I can't help you there. Just be sure to help him with the rules since he is still a baby and learning lots everyday. Be consistent with the rules and he will follow them eventually. My girl sniffs everything, our walks can take up to an hour with the amount of time she has her nose to the ground!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

gsd_lover said:


> Maybe your neighbour is anti-GSD(?) It's funny watching people's reactions when I used to walk our 2 GSD's down the street. Some couldn't wait to greet them right away. Others would scowl and cross the street as if they had "6-6-6" written on their foreheads - LOL!
> 
> I can sympathize with the 5 month old stage, my new girl is 4.5 months old and exhibits many of the behaviours you've described. I've never used a clicker so I can't help you there. Just be sure to help him with the rules since he is still a baby and learning lots everyday. Be consistent with the rules and he will follow them eventually. My girl sniffs everything, our walks can take up to an hour with the amount of time she has her nose to the ground!


haha. Yeah, my neighbor always asks about my female and she "kind of" likes her. But I dont know if they really understand the importance of socialization. but yeah, he is a pretty good boy. Ya know, I mentioned he hadnt jumped up on the couch. Well not 5 minutes after posting this, he runs and jumps over me onto the couch. He is lucky hes cute!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

You can get a clicker for $1 at PetSmart.

I don't thing male/female has all that much to do with it. Shasta is not an easy puppy at all and, well, she's a female. She bites hard, she's easily distracted, she knows what Leave It means but there are some things she just can't leave. 

She's lucky she's cute, too.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> You can get a clicker for $1 at PetSmart.
> 
> I don't thing male/female has all that much to do with it. Shasta is not an easy puppy at all and, well, she's a female. She bites hard, she's easily distracted, she knows what Leave It means but there are some things she just can't leave.
> 
> She's lucky she's cute, too.


Yeah, I know its not so different because he is a boy. but Ive noticed that boys are just downright silly at times. Arwen was always easy, had her moments but very easy. the males Ive had to deal with have been buttheads, like messy, goofy, clumsy galutes. haha. Thanks for the tip about clickers. i will get one friday....
Shasta is so cute though. I dont believe she is naughty at all. haha


----------

